# [SOLVED]Aktualizacja systemu (bład przy polkit-gnome-0.96-r1

## and1987

Nie mam pojęcia jak sobie z tym poradzić. Czekam na jakieś sugestie jak by to rozgryźdz.

emerge --info =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1 http://wklej.to/oyxr

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/temp/environment http://wklej.to/hlUZ

/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/temp/build.log

```
* CPV:  gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking polkit-gnome-0.96.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.96 ...

 * Applying polkit-gnome-0.95-fix-make-check.patch ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.96 ...

 * econf: updating polkit-gnome-0.96/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating polkit-gnome-0.96/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-introspection --disable-examples --disable-gtk-doc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-check

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-mkpdf

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking whether gcc understands -Wno-sign-compare... yes

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for GTK... yes

checking for POLKIT_AGENT... yes

checking for POLKIT_GOBJECT... yes

checking for DBUS_GLIB... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.96/config.log

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3129:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2455:  Called econf '--disable-introspection' '--disable-examples' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.96-r1/work/polkit-gnome-0.96
```

Last edited by and1987 on Sat Oct 30, 2010 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

Spróbuj zainstalować dev-perl/XML-Parser.

----------

## and1987

polkit-gnome się zaktualizowało poprawnie, ale dalej przy aktualizacji gnome-speech kolejne błedy

/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25/temp/build.log http://wklej.to/K6bX

/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25/temp/environment  http://wklej.to/j70W

emerge --info http://wklej.to/n3H4

```

...

 * ERROR: app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4677:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2623:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-accessibility/gnome-speech-0.4.25/work/gnome-speech-0.4.25'

...
```

a po wydaniu polecenia "emerge --depclean"

```
 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   >=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11 pulled in by:

 *     gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

```

===========================================================================

Gdy wykonałem polecenie "emerge --update --deep world", zainstalowały się brakujace zależności, a potem to samo z newuse i OK 

```
 emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

Nie bede zakładać nowego wątku bo to może być jakiś związek: 

Gdy próbowałem " autounmask =net-misc/openswan"

```

Can't locate PortageXS.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.2 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.2/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.2 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl .) at /usr/bin/autounmask line 27.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/autounmask line 27.
```

Poradziłem już sobie przebudowałem cały system od nowa i wszystko działa.

----------

